# KING 55002 m out again!



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry it's a 5502 .. Well our stove is not running again! We have been messing with is since. The 23rd with no fix  Stove goes on, runs good for about 15 min then down to smolder again. I've been on the phone with their store for 3 days now and they still haven't fixed it. The stove ran fine for a month and now is having this issue so it's not a new install. We have sealed all the pipes, torn the stove apart cleaned, blown out everything, and NOTHING. We had a suggestion of the thermo something being bad and the tech says no because the fan or something would work if that was the case,,,,,, so with ALLLL Of that, does ANYONE have ANY clues?! The house is getting pretty cold and I'm sure the 2 year old is NOT going to allow me to put another layer of clothes on him.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

I should ass that when I crack open the door, the fire burns great. I have had the latch undone for about 20 min now and it's burning super! I'm hoping to at least get the house warmed back up a little.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Door open ! ?  Latch undone ? !     Errmm !    Can you give some more details, like what door ? The front door, back door, cellar door ?


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> Door open ! ?  Latch undone ? !     Errmm !    Can you give some more details, like what door ? The front door, back door, cellar door ?


The door located on the front of the stove...


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> The door located on the front of the stove...



OOOO !    Not a good idea !    

This points to an air flow issue, or lack of it, I'd tear the stove down and look to see why or what is restricting the air flow.  Something is not right there.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> OOOO !   Not a good idea !
> 
> This points to an air flow issue, or lack of it, I'd tear the stove down and look to see why or what is restricting the air flow.  Something is not right there.


We have vacuumed and blown out everything we could. Out side of that, neither of us have ever had a pellet stove before and have no clue what to even look for unfortunately. I'm about to scream at this point! I'm calling tractor supply tomorrow and having a melt down!! Ugh.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

The tech team that I've been talking to ran diagnostic on it and said everything was running properly,,, so what the heck!!


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

What are the settings that you are running the stove ?

Auto or manual ?

Heat range setting ?

Room Fan Setting ?

Draft Fan Setting ?


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you have an outside air kit hooked up?  If yes, it the damper on the inlet stuck?


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> What are the settings that you are running the stove ?
> 
> Auto or manual ?
> 
> ...



It has always ran on the factory settings with heat range on 3 fan on 5 until now. I think last they tried we were on 3 for the heat, 5 for the fan, and changed the drafts from 100 to 125 and 300 to 325.  The room fan has been on 9 pretty consistent I believe


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Do you have an outside air kit hooked up?  If yes, it the damper on the inlet stuck?



I don't think that this stove has a damper, air flow, it's all done via the draft fan via the control panel for this stove.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Do you have an outside air kit hooked up?  If yes, it the damper on the inlet stuck?


I don't have the draft kit hooked up, however the tech said to hook a pvc type pipe up to it and run a hose or pipe out the door to simulate the kit, no go. Didn't work. I have also set up a fan to blow in that direction to simulate air flow and noda.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> It has always ran on the factory settings with heat range on 3 fan on 5 until now. I think last they tried we were on 3 for the heat, 5 for the fan, and changed the drafts from 100 to 125 and 300 to 325.  The room fan has been on 9 pretty consistent I believe




What mode ...... Auto or manual  ?     via the mode button on the control panel, what light is on ?


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

There is


CladMaster said:


> I don't think that this stove has a damper, air flow, it's all done via the draft fan via the control panel for this stove.


auto


CladMaster said:


> What mode ...... Auto or manual  ?     via the mode button on the control panel, what light is on ?


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Close the door to the stove.

With the stove running, press the mode button and put the stove into manual mode.

Set the heat to 5

Set the Room Fan to 5

Set the Draft fan to 300

See if the stove goes into smolder mode as you put it after 15 - 30 mins.

Post info / feed back here after 30 mins.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> Close the door to the stove.
> 
> With the stove running, press the mode button and put the stove into manual mode.
> 
> ...


I wi


CladMaster said:


> Close the door to the stove.
> 
> With the stove running, press the mode button and put the stove into manual mode.
> 
> ...


l will have to start it back up so may take a little longer.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

How do u change it to Manuel? When I hit the button it doesn't alternate from auto to Manuel.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> How do u change it to Manuel? When I hit the button it doesn't alternate from auto to Manuel.



Hmmm !     That don't sound right !     ............. off to read the manual again, back in a bit with some info.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> Hmmm !     That don't sound right !     ............. off to read the manual again, back in a bit with some info.


What kind of Manuel do YOU have, mine is like a basic this is what you have kinda thing. Thank you so much for the help and effort! I have the settings in place and am waiting for the stove to fire up then I will change the room fan


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> What kind of Manuel do YOU have, mine is like a basic this is what you have kinda thing. Thank you so much for the help and effort! I have the settings in place and am waiting for the stove to fire up then I will change the room fan



This manual below .......


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

This is from the manual on page 14 ...

*MODE*
The “Mode” button is used to switch between manual and automatic mode. When in auto mode, the fans and auger will operate at preset intervals unless changed manually using the buttons mentioned above. When in manual mode, the draft fan (exhaust) will operate at full speed (100%).

During normal operation, the unit is constantly monitored for problems. In the event of an error condition, the unit will stop and an error will be displayed. See the list of error codes found at the end of this manual.


I don't see any info in the manual other than that above, this should allow you to change the mode to manual so that you can set the heat and room blower setting to what you want them to be. The draft fan will always be 100% -- not sure if this can be changed in manual mode as it does not say in the manual.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> This is from the manual on page 14 ...
> 
> *MODE*
> The “Mode” button is used to switch between manual and automatic mode. When in auto mode, the fans and auger will operate at preset intervals unless changed manually using the buttons mentioned above. When in manual mode, the draft fan (exhaust) will operate at full speed (100%).
> ...


I'm able to change everything even in the auto mode. I've been trying to post a video but apparently I can't figure that out either. I get to the upload part put the video in but after that if just doesn't download it. It was burning good then died down again, but I'm waiting the 30 min because they said it takes a while for the draft settings to adjust.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

OK, this is a long shot.

Try that mode button again, let me know if you can set it to manual mode.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 29, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> OK, this is a long shot.
> 
> Try that mode button again, let me know if you can set it to manual mode.


Nope I push it and the auto continues to blink


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Shut the stove down....

Then do the following once the stove has shut down...

*AUX *- USED TO RETURN THE STOVE TO THE FACTORY SETTINGS
To return the stove to it’s original factory settings, press and hold the AUX UP and AUX DOWN buttons simultaneously for 3 seconds.


Note ..  You might need to turn the stove back on, the manual does not say much on this.

Once you have done this, see if you can get it to go to manual mode.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

If you can get the stove into manual mode, we can test the stove better and see if there is a feed / draft problem.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

W


CladMaster said:


> Shut the stove down....
> 
> Then do the following once the stove has shut down...
> 
> ...


Well apparently I have successfully filled the house with yuck and nasty smells so I have been banned from playing with the stove for the rest of the night. HOWEVER, something is going on with it because the flame keeps coming back.. It had died down and I thought was going to smolder again, but then I hear a nose like another fan or humming sound that is faint but goes on n off,,, when it does this the fire shoots. Back up!? And starts to burn again...


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> If you can get the stove into manual mode, we can test the stove better and see if there is a feed / draft problem.


One of the times I called in they ran a whole diagnostic deal and said all of my things were working properly...in which I replied. "then why in the HELL am I FREEZING!"  ugh. I'm control sting the $3000 propane bill.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

In auto mode the stove is only working to the set heat range that is set, the stove then goes into low burn mode until the thermostat that's in the stove see's that the room temp has dropped, this then kicks the stove back up and feeds more fuel to get the temp back up. In manual mode you are overriding the thermostat to make the stove burn on the set heat setting non-stop.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> In auto mode the stove is only working to the set heat range that is set, the stove then goes into low burn mode until the thermostat that's in the stove see's that the room temp has dropped, this then kicks the stove back up and feeds more fuel to get the temp back up. In manual mode you are overriding the thermostat to make the stove burn on the set heat setting non-stop.


Gotcha I will try it then! I believe the room temp was set to 65-64 when we had gone threw everything


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

W


CladMaster said:


> In auto mode the stove is only working to the set heat range that is set, the stove then goes into low burn mode until the thermostat that's in the stove see's that the room temp has dropped, this then kicks the stove back up and feeds more fuel to get the temp back up. In manual mode you are overriding the thermostat to make the stove burn on the set heat setting non-stop.


ell apparently you don't oush off and auto at the same time... I have no idea what that did other that reset everything, throw a bunch of flashing lights, and not let me his ANY buttons. I now have it unplugged


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

W


Kathryn8518 said:


> W
> 
> ell apparently you don't oush off and auto at the same time... I have no idea what that did other that reset everything, throw a bunch of flashing lights, and not let me his ANY buttons. I now have it unplugged



Okay it started up when I plugged it in,however  ever at this point the only thing it will let me change is the heat range... It won't let me change the fan or anything... Pretty sure I just pissed it off and have been locked out even by the STOVE! lol damn it!


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 30, 2014)

Now would be the time to press and hold down both AUX buttons for three seconds ....


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Is the stove off ?  Not burning ?


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> Is the stove off ?  Not burning ?


Well when I plugged it back in I tried running it on 3 with full auto, and it won't stay running


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> Well when I plugged it back in I tried running it on 3 with full auto, and it won't stay running


Shut the stove down, press the off button, wait for the stove to shut down completely.

Reply back here when the stove has shut down before you do anything else.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> Shut the stove down, press the off button, wait for the stove to shut down completely.
> 
> Reply back here when the stove has shut down before you do anything else.


I'm just waiting for the fan to shut down now


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't do anything to the stove, just wait for it to turn off.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Going to do this in steps, slow steps so we can find out some info, so be patient.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

Bahaha.... Getting that vibe already?. I'm not a very patient person when trying to figure things out,,, I believe my hubby called me a "button pusher " lol okay, fan FINALLY shut off.


CladMaster said:


> Going to do this in steps, slow steps so we can find out some info, so be patient.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

OK,  Press the up and down buttons together for the AUX for 3 seconds and then tell me what the results are.

Do not turn the stove on.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

I


CladMaster said:


> OK,  Press the up and down buttons together for the AUX for 3 seconds and then tell me what the results are.
> 
> Do not turn the stove on.


It says bye,, a couple other things flash, then a number of 2.75


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

OK, press the mode button only, what are the results ?


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> OK, press the mode button only, what are the results ?


Nothing, not lights come on at all.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> Nothing, not lights come on at all.


OK, please wait ..... brb


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

The OFF button, is the light above it on ?


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> The OFF button, is the light above it on ?


No


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> No


OK,

Press the On button and release it, then press the mode button and release it, tell me if the mode light changes from auto to manual.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> OK,
> 
> Press the On button and release it, then press the mode button and release it, tell me if the mode light changes from auto to manual.


It stays in auto, not even blinking now.ni believe when I was able to change things the auto light was blinking.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

OK, so the mode button is not letting you change it to manual, let the stove continue to start, wait 15 - 20 mins and try the mode button again to see if it will change to manual mode so that the manual light is on.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

If you can, while the stove is in startup mode, set the heat to 5 and the room fan to 5, leave everything else alone.

Let me know if you can change these settings or not.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> OK, so the mode button is not letting you change it to manual, let the stove continue to start, wait 15 - 20 mins and try the mode button again to see if it will change to manual mode so that the manual light is on.





CladMaster said:


> If you can, while the stove is in startup mode, set the heat to 5 and the room fan to 5, leave everything else alone.
> 
> Let me know if you can change these settings or not.


i can change the heat range but not the room fan, that says auto


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> i can change the heat range but not the room fan, that says auto


OK, press the mode button again, did it change to manual ?


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> OK, press the mode button again, did it change to manual ?


Noda. Still solid red on auto


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

OK, I think there is a problem with the control board or that mode button. You should be able to take the stove out of auto mode, and it's not working. I don't see any other info in the manual on this.

I take it that the stove is new, if so, you need to contact US Stove and see about getting a new control board under warranty, you will need to send (email) them a copy of the receipt for the stove from Tractor Supply Co, you will also need to supply them the serial number that's on the stove.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> OK, I think there is a problem with the control board or that mode button. You should be able to take the stove out of auto mode, and it's not working. I don't see any other info in the manual on this.
> 
> I take it that the stove is new, if so, you need to contact US Stove and see about getting a new control board under warranty, you will need to send (email) them a copy of the receipt for the stove from Tractor Supply Co, you will also need to supply them the serial number that's on the stove.



Ya I will be back on the phone with them tomorrow unfortunately. Thank you for all of your efforts!!


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

Kathryn8518 said:


> Ya I will be back on the phone with them tomorrow unfortunately. Thank you for all of your efforts!!


I detest auto correct.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

After doing some research, it is possible that the '_*manual mode*_' is not an option for this stove, that is, the mode button does nothing for this stove, would be good if it was confirmed by US Stove or another owner of this stove.

If this is the case, beats me as to why it's not documented in the manual to this effect !


----------



## Owen1508 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> In auto mode the stove is only working to the set heat range that is set, the stove then goes into low burn mode until the thermostat that's in the stove see's that the room temp has dropped, this then kicks the stove back up and feeds more fuel to get the temp back up. In manual mode you are overriding the thermostat to make the stove burn on the set heat setting non-stop.


That's on the 5660...on the 5502 the manual and auto is about the fans.  If Auto light is solid then both fans are in Auto, If it is blinking then one fan is in Auto.  Manual mode is when both fan are not in Auto.
Still reading ......


----------



## Owen1508 (Dec 30, 2014)

From the sound of it it is not getting any air.   On the rear of the stove is a 2" intake pipe for fresh air.  check to see if it is blocked at all.  The pipe runfrom the back of the unit to just under the burnpot.,  maybe run a wire hanger from back to front to make sure it is all clear.  Also when you call in today ask for me ...Owen.  I will help you on this all the way through to the end.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> From the sound of it it is not getting any air.   On the rear of the stove is a 2" intake pipe for fresh air.  check to see if it is blocked at all.  The pipe runfrom the back of the unit to just under the burnpot.,  maybe run a wire hanger from back to front to make sure it is all clear.  Also when you call in today ask for me ...Owen.  I will help you on this all the way through to the end.


Oh my lanta THANK YOU!  We have been doing this forever and nothing has worked! I talked my husband into us buying this stove and now I'm getting flack for it I have to get the kids situated then I will call!


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Dec 30, 2014)

Owen is a great source of info. With his help via PM, my 5502 runs like a champ. Running lignetics I am cleaning once a month tops. Burnpot never gives me issues either. Any questions just shoot me a PM as well. I have some good tricks for keeping this model running well. I use it as my primary heat source.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

Johnny_Fiv3 said:


> Owen is a great source of info. With his help via PM, my 5502 runs like a champ. Running lignetics I am cleaning once a month tops. Burnpot never gives me issues either. Any questions just shoot me a PM as well. I have some good tricks for keeping this model running well. I use it as my primary heat source.


Super thank you so much! I know zero about these stoves and we are trying to use as primary heat source as well. It worked great for a month!


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

W


Owen1508 said:


> From the sound of it it is not getting any air.   On the rear of the stove is a 2" intake pipe for fresh air.  check to see if it is blocked at all.  The pipe runfrom the back of the unit to just under the burnpot.,  maybe run a wire hanger from back to front to make sure it is all clear.  Also when you call in today ask for me ...Owen.  I will help you on this all the way through to the end.



The stove has been off all night, do you need it running or no? I'm almost ready to head down there. I could have it started before I call you if I need to.


----------



## Owen1508 (Dec 30, 2014)

No we can fire it off on the phone


----------



## Owen1508 (Dec 30, 2014)

give me to 15 after if you can this hour


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

K


Owen1508 said:


> give me to 15 after if you can this hour


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for jumping in on this thread Owen.

Kathryn, call US Stove and ask for Owen, he will help you get this stove working. BTW, I asked Owen if he could assist you, I sent a message to him this morning.

Best of luck.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> Thanks for jumping in on this thread Owen.
> 
> Kathryn, call US Stove and ask for Owen, he will help you get this stove working. BTW, I asked Owen if he could assist you, I sent a message to him this morning.
> 
> Best of luck.


Aww, thank you!


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> give me to 15 after if you can this hour


Oh my lanta, the number is on the phone that I broke yesterday while working on the stove!  can you send me the number please


----------



## Owen1508 (Dec 30, 2014)

1-800-750-2327  hit zero ask Amber for me


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

Owen1508 said:


> 1-800-750-2327  hit zero ask Amber for me


That's the wrong number!! Although the lady says they get a lot of calls for your company. Lol


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Dec 30, 2014)

tel:800-750-2723


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Kathryn, you got an update for us ?

Did Owen get your stove up and working ?


----------



## Johnny_Fiv3 (Dec 30, 2014)

They're still on the phone...lol!


----------



## Owen1508 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ha...working on it...Thought is the Draft fan was too High.


----------



## Owen1508 (Dec 30, 2014)

We got it draft fan was up to 9 and the feed slide was all the way closed.


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

Johnny_Fiv3 said:


> They're still on the phone...lol!


OKAY!! done done done! It has been running longer than it had prior with NOOOO issues!! Thank you so much for getting a hold of Owen for me he was a miracle worker And thank YOU for staying up until 2am trying to figure it out!


----------



## Kathryn8518 (Dec 30, 2014)

So


Owen1508 said:


> We got it draft fan was up to 9 and the feed slide was all the way closed.


sorry I cut off quick, I hit the pipe n knocked it off the stove but I fixed it and didn't even mess up all your hard work and hours of dealing with me!! Lol


----------



## mipellet1 (Jan 1, 2015)

i read though this post and when you mentioned your pellet slide door was all the way closed i remembered i had same problem with mine not staying open no matter how tight i got that wing nut the pellets sliding past it always loosed it. so i took it off and put a lock nut on it and tight it with a ratchet never comes loose now.


----------



## gfreek (Feb 15, 2015)

KaryuLyn27, probably best to start a new thread


----------



## gfreek (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice job Owen, good to hear Kathryn8518's  stove is running correctly


----------



## Hatemypelletstoves (Dec 18, 2015)

gfreek said:


> Nice job Owen, good to hear Kathryn8518's  stove is running correctly[/QUOTE


----------



## Hatemypelletstoves (Dec 18, 2015)

My 5502m, still not working... Bought, installed.. Still not working.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 18, 2015)

Did you call their customer service?  Have you tried a PM to Owen1508?  Just click on his name under the avatar and a box will show up; click start a conversation.


----------



## Owen1508 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hate my pellet stove.  Are you still having trouble?  Sorry.  I'm not at USSC any longer... Have my own Stove service business now and moved to the great NW...so I haven't been able to get on here lately with so much going on.  But I can still help you now that I have things settled for the most part.....let me know what exactly is going on.  PM me or start a new thread ...


----------



## Owen1508 (Jan 7, 2016)

Lakegirl I haven't been able to keep up on here lately so thanks for encouraging USSC or anY issue you think I can help to PM me or give me a heads up on the new post.  Sorry been busy, but more than willing to help.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jan 7, 2016)

Wondered where you disappeared to... glad to see you back.  Feel free to dive in  Tracked down the manual for a paragon yesterday that you had uploaded the pdf for on a previous thread so you helped out in absentia...

Cross country move?  That's a tough one.  Congrats on the new business and enjoy the new scenery.


----------



## Owen1508 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks..yeah in NW Montana now.  And my library of manuals has doubled...older whits, VC, and many more....over 1000 now....so I should have just about every thing...lol.  Gas pellet and wood


----------

